# CS Troop Supporters Raffle



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

RAFFLE

*Raffle Rules*

_*Grand prize donated by:*_

*ahc4353* l *Cigarmark* l *Darrell* l *jjefrey* l *livwire68* l *macms*

*Mr.Maduro* l *newcigarz* l *SteveDMatt* l *St. Lou Stu* l *zmancbr*

_*A Special Thank You To*_

http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/Raffle/raffle.htm​
.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle Ticket.


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle ticket..


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

raffle ticket.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Raffle Ticket.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #2!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Raffle ticket


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Raffle Ticket.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Raffel ticket:bn


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

"*Raffle Ticket*"


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

"*Raffle Ticket*" #2


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 2


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 3


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 4


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 5


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 6


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 7


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 8


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 9


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 10


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 11


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 12


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 13


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 14


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

raffle ticket 15


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Raffle Ticket 2


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Raffle Ticket 3


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Raffle Ticket 4


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Raffle Ticket 5


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

raffle ticket #5


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #16


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #17


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #18


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #19


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #20


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #10 (I think?)


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #4


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle ticket.

#5


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle ticket.

#6


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## gumbydamit (Jan 18, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Raffle ticket #3


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #21


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #22


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #23


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #24


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #25


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle ticket #11


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Raffle ticket #25


WOW! 125 cigars right there! BRAVO to you!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #5


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## JJVaughn (Sep 10, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

raffle ticket #6


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

raffle ticket #4


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #6


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #7


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #8


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket 12


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

raffle ticket #7


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #26


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #27


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #28


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #29


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #30


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #6


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #7


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #8


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #9


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #10


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #6


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle ticket.
#7


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle ticket..
#8


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

raffle ticket #5


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #7


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Patbo (Dec 10, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Rafle Ticket

#2


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

raffle ticket


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Rafle Ticket - 1 :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Rafle Ticket - 2 :ss


----------



## King Catfish (Feb 19, 2008)

raffle ticket


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Raffle Ticket, please.

jag


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Raffle ticket! (1 of 4.)


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Raffle ticket (2 of 4).


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Raffle ticket! (3 of 4).


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Raffle ticket! (4 of 4).


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Raffle Ticket # 8


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #8


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Raffle ticket


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #1 of 4


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Raffle ticket (#2)


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Raffle ticket (#3)


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Raffle ticket (#4)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2 of 4


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle ticket.

(9)


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

raffle ticket.

(10)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

raffle ticket


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

raffle ticket
(2)


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3 of 4


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Raffle Ticket 1 of 2


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Raffle Ticket 2 of 2


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Raffle Ticket (1)


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Raffle Ticket (2)


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4 of 4


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Raffle ticket #1 (assuming its ok for Canadians to enter)


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #2 (see raffle ticket #1 disclaimer)


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Raffle ticket #1


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Raffle ticket


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

raffle ticket


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Raffle ticket.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Raffle ticket


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Raffle Ticket:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket 13


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #6


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #7


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #8


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #9


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #10


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #9


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Raffy taffy ricket #1!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Raffy taffy ricket #2!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Raffy taffy ricket #3!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

raffle ticket #1


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

raffle ticket #2


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

raffle ticket #3


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

Raffle ticket #4


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

Raffle ticket #5


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #31


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #32


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #33


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #34


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #35


----------



## Rhody738 (Aug 20, 2007)

Raffle ticket!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Raffle ticket #1


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Raffle ticket #3


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

raffle ticket #4


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

raffle ticket #5


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Raffle Ticket

Jason


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket :ss


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!:u


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Raffle ticket.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #10


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle ticket.

(#11)

Half way there.


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

raffle ticket 1


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

raffle ticket 2


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

raffle ticket 4


----------



## FontanaHoo (Jul 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #1.


----------



## FontanaHoo (Jul 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #6


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket number 9 number 9 number 9


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket AhhhhTENshun!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket Eleventyteen


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket Twelfth of Never


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

rAFFLE tICKET (2)!


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

raffle ticket 2


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #6


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #7


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #8


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #9


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #10


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 1


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 2


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 3


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Raffle 1


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 4


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 5


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 6


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 7


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 8


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 9


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 10


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

raffle 2


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

raffle 3


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

raffle ticket lucky 13


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

raffle ticket fourteenth


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

raffle ticket fifteenth dimension


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

raffle ticket sweet sixteen


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #14


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Raffle Ticket 2


----------



## jsanc004 (Mar 10, 2008)

Raffle Ticket!!!


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

Raffle Ticket!!!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket #6


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

raffle ticket #9


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

raffle ticket #10


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 11


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 12


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 13


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 14


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 15


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Raffle 2


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## chriscbs (Mar 1, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #6


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #7


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #8


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Raffle Ticket 2!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #9


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #6


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #7


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #7


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 16


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Raffle Ticket (#2)


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 17


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 18


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Raffle Ticket! #2 Thanks for doing this. Cool cool thing.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Ticket #5


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Ticket #6


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Raffle ticket


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Raffle ticket.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Raffle Ticket (3)


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 19


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 20


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

raffle ticket


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

raffle ticket


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

raffle ticket #2


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Raffle ticket.

(#12)


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Raffle Ticket 2


----------



## kisersosay (Mar 13, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Raffle Ticket 3


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Raffle Ticket 4


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Raffle Ticket 5


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #10 :u


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #3


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Raffle Ticket #1


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

raffle ticket


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

raffle ticket #1


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

getting late i realize is this open to anyone or folks who post alot?
btw I'm new in the jungle.....lol
Leroy


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

raffle ticket #2


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

raffle ticket number one


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Raffle ticket #3* :ss


----------



## Galvin0791 (Sep 18, 2007)

Raffle ticket


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Raffle ticket (now what?) I need to go find the rules.


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

Raffle ticket


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 21


----------



## Galvin0791 (Sep 18, 2007)

Raffle ticket.


----------



## Galvin0791 (Sep 18, 2007)

Raffle ticket, the 3rd.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 22


----------



## Galvin0791 (Sep 18, 2007)

Raffle ticket, IV


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 23


----------



## Galvin0791 (Sep 18, 2007)

Raffle ticket, numero cinco
(That should be five, right?)


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*raffle ticket #4*


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll take a ticket.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## Coolhand (Mar 16, 2008)

Raffle Ticket, #1


----------



## Coolhand (Mar 16, 2008)

Raffle Ticket, #2.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 24


----------



## Coolhand (Mar 16, 2008)

Raffle Ticket, #3.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle affle eeee 25


----------



## Coolhand (Mar 16, 2008)

Raffle Ticket, #4.


----------



## Coolhand (Mar 16, 2008)

Raffle Ticket, #5.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Raffle ticket


----------



## sulicny (Jan 12, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #11


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket #12


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Raffle Ticket.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

raffle ticket 2


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #36


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #37


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #38


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #39


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle ticket #40


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #41


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #42


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #43


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #44


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #45


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #46


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #47


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #48


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #49


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #50


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #51


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #52


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #53


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #54


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #55


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #56


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #58


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #59


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #60


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #61


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #62


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #63


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #64


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #65


and that, as they say, is all I gots for this raffle


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

oops! Forgot ticket #57 <--- here it is


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Raffle ticket #1


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Raffle ticket #3


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Raffle ticket #4


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Raffle ticket #1


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Raffle ticket #1


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Raffle ticket #3


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Raffle ticket #4


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Raffle ticket #5


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket Seventeen


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket 18 - finally legal


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket 19 - last teen!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Raffle Ticket 20 - that's it for me - let's get to 500!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Raffle ticket #5


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Raffle ticket


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Raffle ticket


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Raffle ticket


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Tazman wants a ticket too


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Raffle ticket

WyoBob


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle ticket #15


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket....


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Raffle Ticket..


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket.....


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..... .


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..... ..


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..... ...


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Raffle ticket!!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..... ....


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..... .....


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..... ..... .


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..... ..... ..


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket..... ..... ...


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket

scottie


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket ..... ..... ....


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Raffle Ticket.


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #2.


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #3.


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle ticket #16


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #5.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #17


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #18


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #2

scottie


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #19


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket ..... ..... .....


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #20


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #3

scottie


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #4

scottie


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #5

scottie


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket ..... ..... ..... .


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #6

scottie


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket ..... ..... ..... ..


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket ..... ..... ..... ...


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #7

scottie


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket ..... ..... ..... ....


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Raffle ticket ..... ..... ..... .....


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #8

scottie


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #9

scottie


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #10

scottie


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #2


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

raffle ticket


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

raffle ticket #2


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

To keep this great momentum going. I am offering 2 additional prizes.

I will send a prize to the person that posts for raffle ticket # 600 (hoping we make it)

I will send a prize to the person that gets the last official raffle ticket.

Winners will be confirmed by CS Troop Supporters and prizes will be shipped after receipt of their entry fee.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Raffle Ticket (4)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Raffle ticket!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Raffle ticket (2)!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 21


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 22


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffffle 23


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Raffle ticket

WyoBob


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

raffle 24


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

waffle 25


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Raffle Ticket! (2)


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

raffle ticket #11

scottie


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

raffle ticket #1


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

raffle ticket #2


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

raffle ticket #3


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

raffle ticket #4


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

raffle ticket #5


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

raffle ticket 3


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*NOTICE*

The Raffle officially ends at 10:30 AM MST today, March 18, 2008.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Raffle Ticket #1
*


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Raffle Ticket #2
*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Raffle ticket (3)


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Raffle ticket #3


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Raffle ticket #4


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #5


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Raffle ticket #3


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Raffle ticket #4


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #11


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Raffle Ticket #12


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Raffle Ticket #6


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Raffle ticket #1


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Raffle ticket #2


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*CS Troop Supporters Raffle Is Now Closed*

*And on the 30th day The Jungle said, "Let there be cigars."

And it was made so.*

*Thank You Brothers*​
The CS Troop Cigar Bunker
will be filled with more than *2700* cigars!​
This has to be one of the most generous 24-hours in the history of CS. On behalf of bazookajoe, newcigarz and the Front Range Herfers, thank you men. We also want to acknowledge these crazy gorillas...

*vstrommark* "Okay, lots of sticks being pledged and lots of luv heading to the troops.

As a way of saying "wahoo, way cool", I'll do the following...

There are two prizes and no prize for 3rd place. Well, I'm going to fix that.

Whoever finishes 3rd, once their sticks are received, I will send that person 4 clear Havanas (cigars with Cuban tobacco from before the embargo) that are at least 50 years old, another cigar of unacknowledged origin, and maybe one or two other things well worth it.

So no matter when you purchased your ticket, be sure to check for 3rd place. PM me after the drawing and I'll confirm with the Front Rangers when it is okay to send you your winnings.

Can't beat that with a stick, eh?"

*n3uka* "To keep this great momentum going. I am offering 2 additional prizes.


I will send a prize to the person that posts for raffle ticket # 600 (hoping we make it)

I will send a prize to the person that gets the last official raffle ticket.
Winners will be confirmed by CS Troop Supporters and prizes will be shipped after receipt of their entry fee."

*ahc4353* Al was all over the board coaxing, nudging, encouraging and supporting the Raffle.

*mikey123* "Since my original post there have been 195 tickets sold! That's an additional 975 cigars pledged. As well, there are currently 132 members represented - 41 new gorillas got on board. Way to go CS!"

*ALL of the gorillas* who placed links to this Raffle in their sig tags.

*Please send your cigars to:*

FRH
4101 E. Louisiana Ave.
Suite 500
Denver, CO 80246

As we receive your donations we will mark them *received here*. You may want to bookmark this link. These cigars will be stored in a walk-in humidor while awaiting shipment. After we receive all of the cigars we will hold the drawing and all of the prizes will be shipped immediately to the winners.

*The winners will be determined by the following method.*

The Front Range Herfers will hold the drawing at cigars on sixth, a local B & M in Denver. Everyone present (Front Range Herfers and "civilians") will witness the following selection process.

We will go to: http://www.random.org/sequences/

We will then enter the number one as the smallest value and the last raffle ticket number on the list as the largest value.

The list will now be generated. Reading the list from the top down, the first number in the generated list wins the Grand Prize; the second number in the list wins the Consolation Prize and the third number wins vstrommark's third prize. We will post the winning numbers in this thread along with a screen shot of the generated numbers.

FYI, Two ticket holders have asked to not be included in the drawing.

Everyone who purchased tickets may now proudly display the CS Troop Supporter sig tag.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

So proud to be a part, sticks will go out tomorrow. Thanks again for running this! :tu


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Raffle. Ticket.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Raffle. Ticket.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

I know I got on board toward the very end, but I'm so glad I did...this just fills me with pride to be a part of such an awesome group of BOTL / SOTL...way to go everyone!!!

Sticks will be in the mail Thur.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

Good deal! Should I give the DC# to someone?


----------



## Galvin0791 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice job everyone! Just thought I'd crawl out from under my rock and ask what may be a dumb question. Isn't the address listed above a bit different from the one posted in the rules? Which addy should be used to send the sticks? Thanks in advance. Peace.


----------



## botl_cpt (Mar 5, 2008)

Raffle Ticket!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

One question. What would you like us to include in the package so it's clear who it's from?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

My pkg on the way!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Galvin0791 said:


> Nice job everyone! Just thought I'd crawl out from under my rock and ask what may be a dumb question. Isn't the address listed above a bit different from the one posted in the rules? Which addy should be used to send the sticks? Thanks in advance. Peace.


You are correct. The initials are different, but the street address is the same. Either address will work.



rack04 said:


> One question. What would you like us to include in the package so it's clear who it's from?


Please include your CS nick in your package.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn Fred, what a great success. I was a bit skeptical that this would make it when it was fewer than 200 at the two-week or so mark. But the jungle came alive to support the troops; it makes me proud to be a part of such a great community. 
I see that there are a few Front Range Herfers that purchased raffle tickets, so should we just bring them to Cigars on Sixth? You know how I hate to have to stop in there, with their well stocked humi...:dr 


oh dammit what was I talking about again? That always happens to me when I start to think about...oh I give up:ss


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: CS Troop Supporters Raffle Is Now Closed*

My sticks will be in the mail shortly.

Tazman



CS Troop Supporters said:


> *And on the 30th day The Jungle said, "Let there be cigars."
> 
> And it was made so.*
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Sticks will go out ASAP! This was awesome! :tu


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Raffle Ticket #4


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

...and I threw in a bunch more to make sure proper Gorilla Math was observed.

Shipped Tonight - UPS: 1Z62Y2950396187224

2700+....that's CRAZY! I don't think a lot of B&Ms have that!


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine are being sent out today via Rob over at Taboo - thanks and what a great idea guys!

Travis


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My shipment goes out in the morning.
DC# 420802469101038555749485094669

This is an awesome thing. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Damn Fred, what a great success. I was a bit skeptical that this would make it when it was fewer than 200 at the two-week or so mark. But the jungle came alive to support the troops; it makes me proud to be a part of such a great community.
> I see that there are a few Front Range Herfers that purchased raffle tickets, so should we just bring them to Cigars on Sixth? You know how I hate to have to stop in there, with their well stocked humi...:dr
> 
> oh dammit what was I talking about again? That always happens to me when I start to think about...oh I give up:ss


:tpd: mmmmmm Cigars on 6th........do I smell witness herf??

Seriously though, thanks to all that helped, donated and participated with this effort. I am humbled to be in such company.


----------



## uscgme02 (Feb 12, 2008)

Raffle Ticket


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Leaving shortly... 0103 8555 7493 5959 8378 

Thanks! :ss


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Going out today:

DC# 0306 3030 0000 6704 4361


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Smokes en route
DC # 0307 1790 0005 7686 0667


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine will go out this afternoon
DC 0103 8555 7494 4328 4774

Big pat on the back for everyone that organized, donated prizes, and purchased in this raffle.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Package went out yesterday. DC # 0306 0320 0003 3263 0311


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Inbound. DC 0307 1790 0003 0327 7416


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

I just dropped my package off about an hour ago.
0103 8555 7493 3755 4235


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

sent mine out today got in a jam at the post office and against my better judgement sent them in a flat rate envelope.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

raffle ticket #2
________________

Outbound Package Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 0222 7491e


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for puting this together for the troops.
0307 1790 0004 4268 3895


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

mine is coming toooo + extras

DC# 0103 8555 7493 5987 7428


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Mine are going out today, UPS 1Z976YF60399061335 (plus a couple extras!) 

Thanks guys!!:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine are on the way as well, the box was a bit heavier than orginally intended. 

0307 3330 0001 2645 6933


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

DC# 0307 3330 0000 0598 9248

WyoBob


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Going out tomorrow..
DC: 0306 2400 0000 3230 8243


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Going out in the morning
Tracking number: 602038410000480


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

My cigars are packed up and ready to go out tomorrow :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DC# 0103 8555 7493 6032 2801

Ya'll are doing a great job - keep it up! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

My end going out today!!

DC# 0306 0320 0002 5004 6782

:u


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

My package will be in the mail today at lunch time. The DC# 0103 8555 7494 6542 8651

Again, "WAY TO GO!!!" everyone who participated, and a huge pat on the back to the organizers of this great event.

:bl:chk:bl:chk:bl:chk:bl for everyone!


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine are going out today!

UPS Tracking: 1Z753Y8Y0399859786

Blues Tiger:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Out today!

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 4474 6554


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for coordinating this guys!

UPS Tracking: 1ZEW96780269310858


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Incoming!

0103 8555 7494 0185 6302


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

Man o' man - I feel like a small fry amongst such generosity! I'll have to throw in some extras too. The Troops love ya!


----------



## King Catfish (Feb 19, 2008)

On the way. Priority mail confirmation number 0103 8555 7494 2399 5195.


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

On the way "fire for effect" - Priority Mail.

A little something "extra" inside for the coordinator!:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

In the mail

DC: 0103 8555 7494 7614 2386

Thanks for the great raffle!

Ji


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Whoops! I forgot to note that mine were mailed out yesterday:
Delivery Confirmation™ # 0103 8555 7494 5377 8195 

I sure hope your mail carrier likes you!:ss


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Smokes away!

CF 0404 2755 6860 2800 0560


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Headed that way!

DC# 0103 8555 7493 6069 1365


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine will be shipped tomorrow (Friday) morning. Thanks again for getting this together! :tu

Jason


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Raffle ticket #2

Both ticket #1 & #2 going out today. Here it is:

DC #: 0103 8555 7493 8265 8766


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Going out in am. DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6468:tu


----------



## King1of3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Went out tonight. Few extra added for good Gorilla measure.
DC 0307 0020 0000 1480 7071

Fogot to put CS nickname in box, but did put on return address area of label. Sorry.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Our postman crawled into the office today weeping, whaling and slobbering. He was dragging a tub stacked high with boxes behind him... a lot of boxes. We helped him into a chair and poured him a cup of coffee. After his heart recovered i explained this sudden onslaught of ordinance. He listened intently, nodding occasionally and finally a smile crossed his face when he grasped why this happened.

I made a deal with him. He would leave the packages at the Post Office and I would pick them up there. In return, he would make arrangements for me to speak to a specific person to gain access to the loading dock and not have to stand in a long line to pick them up. On any day where there were just a few he would deliver them otherwise he would leave me a slip telling me there were packages to be picked up. Win. Win.

:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: CS Troop Supporters Raffle Is Now Closed*



CS Troop Supporters said:


> *And on the 30th day The Jungle said, "Let there be cigars."
> 
> And it was made so.*
> 
> ...


Just to remind folks it is closed... and also to say my cigars will be going out tomorrow! Thank you again for putting this incredible experience together. Hope we will get to see a few pics of the recipients of this massive CARE PACKAGE - however it may get distributed. 

Hope everybody will continue to pray for our brave men and women. :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: CS Troop Supporters Raffle Is Now Closed*

My smokes will be going out tomorrow if I get my car back from the shop. If not, Monday at the absolute latest. :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Package given to my wife to be mailed today.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Going out today!!

0103 8555 7493 6062 2246


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

macms said:


> Our postman crawled into the office today weeping, whaling and slobbering. He was dragging a tub stacked high with boxes behind him... a lot of boxes. We helped him into a chair and poured him a cup of coffee. After his heart recovered i explained this sudden onslaught of ordinance. He listened intently, nodding occasionally and finally a smile crossed his face when he grasped why this happened.
> 
> I made a deal with him. He would leave the packages at the Post Office and I would pick them up there. In return, he would make arrangements for me to speak to a specific person to gain access to the loading dock and not have to stand in a long line to pick them up. On any day where there were just a few he would deliver them otherwise he would leave me a slip telling me there were packages to be picked up. Win. Win.
> 
> :ss


Great job!! Does your mailman smoke cigars?:ss


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

In the mail

DC: 0103 8555 7493 8239 7702
Thanks for the great raffle!

Jeff


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

shipped today................with a little aged company :ss


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Ready for shipment tomorrow!

DC# 0103 8555 7493 5152 4115


----------



## FontanaHoo (Jul 18, 2007)

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 8796 9590


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

On the way! 
DC# 01038555749403786478

5 tickets and a few other for the he!! of it.

All the best,
Al

600th Post!


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Out today

0103 8555 7493 4080 2774


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Going out today. :tu DC# 9101150134711165779876


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Went out today!

DC# 0103 8555 7494 3554 0659


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Yep... mine too!

DC# 0307 0020 0002 7448 1387*


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Just dropped them off. DC 0304 1560 0000 5188 6995


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Great job!! Does your mailman smoke cigars?:ss


It won't be because he doesn't have a few... :r :r (But I don't think he does.)


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Out tonight .... 0103 8555 7493 6219 9258

p


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Had a couple of guys PM me about adding the Troop Supporter to their sig. I saved the image to my computer and added it to my photobucket - then I tried to add it to my sig, but I had too many characters, so I didn't do it.

Anyway, what should these guys do to add it? :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

macms said:


> Our postman crawled into the office today weeping, whaling and slobbering. He was dragging a tub stacked high with boxes behind him... a lot of boxes. We helped him into a chair and poured him a cup of coffee. After his heart recovered i explained this sudden onslaught of ordinance. He listened intently, nodding occasionally and finally a smile crossed his face when he grasped why this happened.
> 
> I made a deal with him. He would leave the packages at the Post Office and I would pick them up there. In return, he would make arrangements for me to speak to a specific person to gain access to the loading dock and not have to stand in a long line to pick them up. On any day where there were just a few he would deliver them otherwise he would leave me a slip telling me there were packages to be picked up. Win. Win.
> 
> :ss


Genius, pure genius. :tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

0103 8555 7494 8811 5460 from me :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Had a couple of guys PM me about adding the Troop Supporter to their sig. I saved the image to my computer and added it to my photobucket - then I tried to add it to my sig, but I had too many characters, so I didn't do it.
> 
> Anyway, what should these guys do to add it? :ss


Save the image to there desktop. Go to the Control Panel and use Edit Signature. U/L the image from there desktop and save it.


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Smokes are on the way DC# 0307 1790 0002 7774 5447*


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

finally got my sticks out, dealing with a sick daughter half the week, sorry for the delay. 0306 3030 0001 3609 8615


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

My donation of sticks are on their way!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

6 pounds of love launched at Colorado - coming your way Fred! - DC 0103 8555 7494 8836 6343


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine will go out on Monday ...Didn't know it was time to send them.
Been so busy working on the new house I haven't been checking in here 

sory Bout' that


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Shipped today

0103 8555 7494 6772 2481


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

0307 1790 0002 5355 8399

Fred, my entries are heading you way along with a musical donation from Aldukes.

Thanks for the great work on this. I honored to be a part of something this special.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Shipped today. 0103 8555 7494 6759 9601


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine sent today. Airmail.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

AD720 said:


> Mine are on the way as well, the box was a bit heavier than orginally intended.
> 
> 0307 3330 0001 2645 6933


FYI -
_
Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0001 2645 6933
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 923 AM on March 21, 2008 in DENVER, CO 80246 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later._


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Got mine out via USPS this morning.
(...not sure why we're all reporting this but I thought I'd follow suit)


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I know I'll be the last guy to send, but they'll be going out on Wednesday.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: CS Troop Supporters Raffle Is Now Closed*



CS Troop Supporters said:


> *Please send your cigars to:*
> 
> FRH
> 4101 E. Louisiana Ave.
> ...


Just saw this today, I will get my cigars out to the address....thanks for coordinating such a mega-bomb on our Troops. :u


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> 4101 E. Louisiana Ave.
> Suite 500
> Denver, CO 80246


Just saw this. Will have mine n the mail on Monday.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Boxed and ready for pick-up tomorrow. Will post tracking #.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine were packaged today, sending tomorrow. Thanks for doing this:tu:u


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Package going out Monday, 3/24

DC 0103 8555 7494 1515 8058


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Going out today!

DC 0103 8555 7494 6850 3294


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Payment for 2 tickets on the way: 0103 8555 7494 0516 1259


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine (4 tickets) should go out today!


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

I will round mine up tonight and get them out tomorrow.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

payment for 11 tickets being direct-shipped from Cigarking. 

scottie


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Dc #: 9101 8052 1968 3029 1766 17


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Inbound for two tickets. :ss

1Z1R049R0355893248


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

0306 3030 0002 4912 4799 :u


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Payment in the mail: Delivery Confirmation Number: 0103 8555 7494 5820 9465

Good luck Everyone

Thanks for supporting the troops

Chas


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Cigars on the way from CI.

Confirmation number: CI1185795


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

Dc: 0305 2710 0000 3937 2693


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Cigars on the way.

Fedex 248826910233363

est. delivery 03/28/08


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Stogies on the way, Tracking number: 1Z0E1A530341177973

this includes cigars from:
jaymz
sulicny
paul95se
kisersosay

Thanks for putting this all together, it is appreciated :tu

expected delivery on the 28th


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

They went out this morning, I hope they're enjoyed. :ss

DC#03062400000199684747


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Fed Ex Ground...468 436 610 032 283

Should be there by Friday.

jag


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

10 entries on the way!

0307 3330 0000 5206 4059


----------



## King Catfish (Feb 19, 2008)

Sigh. I sent mine on the 21st, Priority Mail, and the tracker says it's *still* not delivered.

When is the deadline to receive the sticks? I may have to resend.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Here is the info on my ticket payment. Sorry for the delay, we were out of town for a few days.*

*Scheduled delivery date: 03/31/2008. *

Tracking Number: 1Z EW9 678 03 6942 098 8 Type: Package Status: *In Transit - On Time * Scheduled Delivery: 03/31/2008 Shipped To: DENVER, CO, US


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Delivered...

Delivery Date / Time: 26-March-2008 / 1:17 PM
Delivery Location: OFFICE
Signed by: TOLSON

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

*Delivered.

** Tracking Number: * 1Z 753 Y8Y 03 9985 978 6







Type: Package  Status: * Delivered * Delivered On: 03/26/2008 
1:17 P.M. Delivered To: DENVER, CO, US Signed By: TOLSON Service: GROUND

Thanks to all involved in this. Good luck and most of all....

*Thank you Troops!!!

*


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

DC 0306 3030 0002 3136 2888. :ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

UPS 1Z9736630375988102

20 tickets plus a substantial bonus for the men overseas.

Is there a PP address where we can contribute to defray costs of shipping for you guys?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> UPS 1Z9736630375988102
> 
> 20 tickets plus a substantial bonus for the men overseas.
> 
> Is there a PP address where we can contribute to defray costs of shipping for you guys?


Great question. Please let us know how we can help with the cost.

Al


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Is there a PP address where we can contribute to defray costs of shipping for you guys?


Please PM for information. We will share any contributions with Tony and David.

Thanks men.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

My package is on it's way:

0306 3030 0002 8076 9973

Thanks to everyone involved :u


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry guys, took longer to get it to the post office...but the package is on it's way.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Package on the way.

0307 1790 0003 4804 0594


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Checked the status today and found:

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 5820 9465
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 9:07AM on March 27, 2008 in DENVER, CO 80246 and a notice was left. 
It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. 
If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender.

Should I be concerned? 

Not trying to be an alarmist just want to make sure it gets there.

Chas


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

DC # 0103 8555 7494 9419 8174 :tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Got the same tracking info, ChasDen. Figure they got a lot of packages and post office went.. "The hell I'm delivering these all... they can come pick it up!" 



> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0005 3387 4416
> Status: Notice Left
> 
> We attempted to deliver your item at 9:27 AM on March 27, 2008 in DENVER, CO 80246 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> Checked the status today and found:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 5820 9465
> Status: Notice Left
> ...


They are here and stored safe and sound! :ss


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

They are on the way DC# 0307 1790 0004 7020 9395 :tu


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Regret delay to all.

*0103 8555 7494 6348 8381*

1 Ticket


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: CS Troop Supporters Raffle Is Now Closed*

Hey, macms...

I had the same 'notice', but l clicked on *this link* and saw that my shipment was received and accounted for! You guys are SERIOUSLY FAST about updating that web page!!!

Maybe a bump for the link will help defray some of the many questions you're getting and let you guys get about your good works!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 9419 8174
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 9:22 AM on March 31, 2008 in DENVER, CO 80246 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 9419 8174
> Status: Notice Left
> 
> We attempted to deliver your item at 9:22 AM on March 31, 2008 in DENVER, CO 80246 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


This is accurate. Normally p/u two days at a time and then take them to the bunker. This will be picked up in the am along with tomorrows packages. There will be pics of tomorrows unpacking. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Got the same tracking info, ChasDen. Figure they got a lot of packages and post office went.. "The hell I'm delivering these all... they can come pick it up!"


Oh and he does. :tu Thanks again to everyone that participated.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

macms said:


> There will be pics of tomorrows unpacking. :tu


Now *THAT* I'd like to see!


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

HOLY CRAP. I realized today that I had yet to send out my package and I'm terribly sorry for being so late. I meant to do it before last weekend and I guess I thought it was taken care of. The package went out today and the DC# is: 0303 0830 0000 1652 7413

Again, sorry about my tardiness...

Jason


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

HOLY CRAP x2. 

I have been out of town for five days (first time in Texas), and slacked off for about 5 days before that... haven't spent much time on CS. 

So I too am horribly sorry for screwing the pooch on this one. Crap, crap, crap.

My sticks will be in the mail first thing in the morning.

Crap.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like the never ending saga of cigar delivery from ca21455 is coming near to a close. 

COMMERCE CITY, CO, 

US 04/02/2008 6:40 P.M. DESTINATION SCAN 04/02/2008 6:39 P.M. THE DELIVERY INTERCEPT REQUEST FOR THIS PACKAGE WAS SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED

THE ADDRESS HAS BEEN CORRECTED. THE DELIVERY HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED

I never would have thought getting a delivery to a second party could be so difficult! Of course if I could had typed the correct address in the first place...


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Come on boys lets get those stick sent in. It's been 2 weeks now and over 20 monkeys have not got there packages in. Lets go! :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> Come on boys lets get those stick sent in. It's been 2 weeks now and over 20 monkeys have not got there packages in. Lets go! :ss


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

ca21455 said:


> Looks like the never ending saga of cigar delivery from ca21455 is coming near to a close.
> 
> COMMERCE CITY, CO,
> 
> ...


Received in excellent condition


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

macms said:


> Received in excellent condition


Super, now I can stop being stressed out


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: CS Troop Supporters Raffle Is Now Closed*

This link is great I am glad they made it havn't used snail mail in for eva'


tedrodgerscpa said:


> Hey, macms...
> 
> I had the same 'notice', but l clicked on *this link* and saw that my shipment was received and accounted for! You guys are SERIOUSLY FAST about updating that web page!!!
> 
> Maybe a bump for the link will help defray some of the many questions you're getting and let you guys get about your good works!


reat


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Has a date been set yet to hold the drawing? Did I miss it? I hope not...waiting with baited breath (whatever that means).


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

redryno247 said:


> Has a date been set yet to hold the drawing? Did I miss it? I hope not...waiting with baited breath (whatever that means).


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148725 :tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't in any way shape or form comprehend why all the entries aren't in. C'mon guys!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Raffle Ticket!!

(sent my 'gars out yesterday)


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

4thtry said:


> Raffle Ticket!!
> 
> (sent my 'gars out yesterday)


The raffle has already *closed*.

Thanks for your support, but ya missed this one! :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

When we drawin'? I need that cooler!
:ss
Al


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> When we drawin'? I need that cooler!
> :ss
> Al


Sorry Al, ya missed it. It was held back in 06.... :r :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

macms said:


> Sorry Al, ya missed it. It was held back in 06.... :r :r


I saw that after I posted this, damn!

:ss

Al


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

macms said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148725 :tu


very good, thank you for the link.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

The drawing is today. Good luck everyone! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Pre-drawing Update*

This morning we removed those who didn't send there cigars as promised from the eligible drawing list. A total of 11 raffle tickets were removed for a grand total of 542 eligible tickets. A new list of raffle ticket numbers was created to keep the sequence in order.

*Final raffle ticket numbers*

The drawing will be held and posted at 2:00PM MST.

Good Luck!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations To The

*:chk Winners :chk*

Of The CS Troop Supporters Raffle!

*Grand Prize
tsolomon*

*Consolation Prize
AD720*

*Third Place Prize
Donated by vstrommark 
n3uka*​
*1st and 2nd Place Prizes*

*3rd Place Prize Donated By vstrommark*
4 clear Havanas (cigars with Cuban tobacco from before the embargo) that are at least 50 years old, another cigar of unacknowledged origin, and maybe one or two other things well worth it.

*The winners were determined by the following method.*

We went to: http://www.random.org/sequences/ and entered the number "1" as the smallest value and the number "542" as the largest value.

Screenshot

The Front Range Herfers, bazookajoe and newcigarz again thank everyone for their extraordinary generosity and support of the history making event to support our troops.

We were blessed to see first hand the kindness and giving nature of the jungle.

Thank you all again and keep watching for future events and posts showing your generous donations sent to the sand box.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats to the Winner tsolomon! :bl:bl:bl:bl:bl

And also the runner ups AD720, and n3uka! :bl:bl:bl:bl

And I want to personally thank everyone who donated and Fred and the Front Range Herfers for handling all the details! :tu



Let's not forget who really benefited from this. 
The Troops who put themselves in Harm's way for our Country! :u:u:u


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Holy sh*t. PM sent.


I am speechless. Thank you very much.


And thank you to all you guys who kicked in to help.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to all winners, participants and organizers. Great job guys! :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats to the winners! :bl


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners, thanks to all who donated and a special thanks to the Front Range Herfers for running the whole thing! :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Great job to the CFRH for putting this one together for us, and congrats to the lucky winners!!!


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Grats all

Can't believe vstrommark didn't win, it's statistically improbable!


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats to our winners!
Thanks to FRH for putting everything together
Huge pat on the backs of everyone who gave 
and God bless our wonderful troops, may you all come home to us safe and soon.

:bl:tu:bl:ss:bl:tu:bl:ss:bl


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

As Paris Hilton would say....'That is sooooo hawt!'


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats to the raffle winners, and to the real winners in all of this...Our Troops! :u

Thanks to all the organizers and donators for making this a special event. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners!!!

A round of applause to each of the members who donated!!!!!

A round of applause to all those involved in the set up, donations and management of this wonderful project!!!

All the best to each of you.

Al

* tsolomon, Please PM Me Your Address So I Can send You Your Max Benjamin Bag!!*


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

:bl:bl:blCongrats to all the winners!!:bl:bl:bl

Thank you all for organizing, donating, helping out & most importantly supporting the proud men & women fighting for our freedom.

GOD BLESS AMERICA:u:u:u


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Kudos all around!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

A huge congratulations to tsolomon, AD720, and n3uka! 

A massive thank you to all who joined in to help the troops away from home, players, donators and organizers. Their world will be brighter because of YOU!

A gargantuan thank you to the troops that are doing a brutally, thankless task for the love of values we take for granted. Enjoy guys and gals of the armed services!! God bless you all and come home safely!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

All I can say is, *Well Done gentlemen.*
Congrats to the winners. :bl This was a great raffle for a great cause.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, just logged on and found out the news. Thanks to all the troop supporters and a special thanks to the folks that organize these events and get these items to the troops. 

Tom


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Fabulous job done by all.

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats to the winners:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

*GREAT JOB*, Fred!!! You're a Godsend!

Congrats to the lucky bunch!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners!

Thanks to all of the FRH as well as everyone involved :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Post Drawing Update*


All prize winners have been contacted and responded.

All prize donators have been contacted with tsolomon's addy. He should begin receiving a lot of dam nice cigars, accessories and other great stuff this week. I told him that this may take a few days to organize given the number of sources to coordinate, but he will get it all! :tu

The consolation prize from the Front Range Herfers will go out Monday morning to AD720 and I will post the DC#. :tu

vstrommark has contacted n3uka to send the 3rd place prize. :tu

Updates will be posted as needed in this thread for those interested.

On a personal note...
It has been my honor to participate in this raffle. It's the sacrifices of our troops and their families that drives my efforts and I believe, everyone else on CS that contributes, each in there own way.

I want to acknowledge *Mark* and *Cigarmony* for his generous donations, *Al (ahc4353)* for the awesome Max Benjamin Bag and *Rob* and *Taboo Cigars* for answering our call.

To all the prize donors; *Cigarmark, Darrell, jjefrey, livwire68, newcigarz, Mr.Maduro, St. Lou Stu, SteveDMatt* and *zmancbr*, thank you men for stepping up to support this wonderful cause.

My brothers in the Front Range Herfers have given much and asked for nothing. I want to publicly thank *jcarlton, LordOfWu, Opusfxd, glking* and *physiognomy* for there hard work organizing the bunker, unpacking your generous support and most especially for their friendship. Thank you men.

*Dan* and *Cigars on Sixth* for giving us all the space we need in one of there walk-in humidors for the cigars and the staff who support us.

*bazookajoe* and *newcigarz* have been wonderful mentors and colleagues. Thank you fellas.

And finally to the *137 raffle ticket purchaser's*, you guys made all this possible. Thank you for your trust in us to accomplish this raffle. You're the best.

To our deployed troops who may read this. God bless you, be safe and know that we love you. My family and I are eternally grateful for your service.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Congratulations! Great raffle for a great cause. It was an honor to participate. * :tu



macms said:


> Congratulations To The
> 
> *:chk Winners :chk*
> 
> ...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners!!!!

I also want to pass on a huge personal *thank you* to all who participated in the Troop Supporters Raffle... To all the generous folk who went above & beyond paying for their tickets, to those who kindly donated prizes, & finally to those that set up and guided the raffle to its successful finish - THANK YOU!!!. I have said this before, but your participation speaks strongly about your character & I hope to have the opportunity to interact with you all in the future.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!! :bl

I would also like to thank everyone that donated prizes, sent in their tickets, Cigars on 6th for the bunker and all those here that helped with the processing. Especially Macms who grabbed this bull by the horns and held on till the buzzer. You did a great job. :tu

Most of all, I'd like to thank the intended targets of all this love. Those folks over across the way making it so we can enjoy our freedoms we so often take for granted.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners!:bl

And thanks to all who were involved in this undertaking.:tu


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations winners! It was a pleasure being involved in this contest. I don't even care that I didn't win because I know some of our hard working servicemen and women will enjoy some great smokes!

Thanks to everyone involved, especially to the organizers!

Blues Tiger


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*AD720*

DC 0307 0020 0001 4458 2695

Enjoy! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Prize on its way to tsolomon.....

DC# 0307 3330 0000 1362 5176

*C O N G R A T S ! ! ! *

:u:u:u:u:u:u:u:u:u


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

N3UKA - incoming

DC # 0307 1790 0001 8727 1333

Congrats on 3rd place in the drawing!


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats winners! 

When do the stogies ship out to the troops?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

mustang1 said:


> Congrats winners!
> 
> When do the stogies ship out to the troops?


Its already begun. :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148725


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Tom, sticks on the way tomorrow! DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6505

:bl:blCongtrats!!:bl:bl


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners:bl

And thanks to Fred and the CFRH!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Prize Going out to tsolomon. :tu

DC # 0306 0320 0002 6766 8533


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Update*

Shipping Method:
Standard Shipping	
Igloo Polar 120-quart Cooler
Will arrive between Friday, 04/18/08, and Wednesday, 04/23/08.

The following items will go out Tuesday AM.

CS Gift Cert check for $25
5 premium cigars
5 Herf Tubes
Club Stogie Pin
Habanos patch
Xikar Envoy 3 Cigar Case

Mark at Cigarmony is waiting for one item to come in and he will ship later this week. This concludes my portion of the Grand Prize.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well done Fred!!!!:tu

Thanks again for allowing me in particular to help with this effort. It is a true honor to support our Troops and without your leadership and vision I would have missed this opportunity. In my humble opinion this community and the Troops served are substantialy motivated and improved for your effort.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to all of the Front Range Herfers!

It's a helluva thing you FRH guys in Colorado do. Thanks for doing it!:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Prize heading to Texan in Mexico
He had the last official entry in the raffle. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1526450&postcount=524

DC 0103 8555 7493 5287 8699

Thanks everyone for your support of the troops.
Congrats to the winners and all the troops.
And thanks vstrommark for the third prize


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Max Benjamin bag in route to the winner!

Al


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Gongrats to the winners. A job well done by all. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I PM'd tsolomon and advised him that his package didn't go out today as promised. I went to the P.O. and forgot that it is Tax Day. The lines were unbelievable so I decided to go in the morning.  I will post the DC tomorrow. :tu

Fred


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Congrats to the winners!

And thanks to the terrific people who made all this possible, especially the folks who have worked so hard top organize and execute this operation.

Great job, all.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*tsolomon *

Enjoy! :ss

DC 0307 0020 0001 4459 1277


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Got it today. Awesome prize. 
Never knew I could get a Gold Medal for coming in third 
Thanks for the great items. :tu
I will try to get pics up tomorrow.



vstrommark said:


> N3UKA - incoming
> 
> DC # 0307 1790 0001 8727 1333
> 
> Congrats on 3rd place in the drawing!


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool...I got 13th place!

So what did I win?

::: crickets :::

Seriously, congrats to the winners, and I hope the troops enjoy a different kind of bomb.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

tsolomon....
On the way !

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 6552 5009


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Got it today. Awesome prize.
> Never knew I could get a Gold Medal for coming in third
> Thanks for the great items. :tu
> I will try to get pics up tomorrow.


I thought that such a great and amazing raffle should have a third prize. My dog is very glad that you won, btw. :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I originally posted in the wrong thread so here goes, this time in the right place. :tu

I received my "second place" winnings today. 

I am completely humbled and speechless so I will let the pictures do the talking.












It's like a who's who of premium smokes. Thank to you so much for what you do to help the troops. I have a LOT of PIF'ing to do.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

tsoloman,

on the way

0103 8555 7494 6098 7399


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Tom,

Sorry for the delay. These are heading out today.

Steve

0103 8555 7494 6177 6015


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

First, I want to thank everyone for being CS Troop Supporters. I'm getting new packages everyday and if I figured out Photobucket (thanks to TriShield), its time to share pics of the goodies.










The Mini Cigar Bar from ahc4353, I see a summer of fishing and golfing with this.










The cigars plus the Palio cutter and Xikar case.










Just the cigars, and I'm looking forward to smoking these.










I think these need a closeup. Not sure how to smoke a Trumpet, but I promised Cigarmark pics and a review.










Thanks to macms and the Front Range Herfers for all their work to support the troops. Tom


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Man thats a great haul!!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Tom. :tu And to think there is still more to come! :r :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, that's great! Thanks for the photos.

All the best,
Al


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome score!!! Let me know if you need help storing them, maybe some help smoking them. :r


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

So when do we get to see pics of the big haul?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Got it today. Awesome prize.
> Never knew I could get a Gold Medal for coming in third
> Thanks for the great items. :tu
> I will try to get pics up tomorrow.


Oops, forgot to post pics. :dr


















The vintage are always great to get. Never had a J.Cano so looking forward to trying them.
What can I say about Gold Medals. So good I might just have to break down and buy a box.

Thanks again :tu


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

A big box arrived on Friday with the humidor, CigarCaddy, Guayabera, beads, lighter and other goodies from Cigarmony and macms.










The cigars.










Everything.










Thanks again, Tom


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

That is just obscene! :r :r Enjoy Tom. You have to show us the coolerdor when you fill it up.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Holy cow, that's an awesome sight!

~Mark


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is a great photo!!!!

Enjoy.


Al


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

The Post Office misplaced a package, but livwire got it straightened out and the "Big Stinky arrived. My wife called and told me it was big, really big.










And yes, I'm working on filling the Coolerador, some Angel 100s, box of Tats and Casa Royales.










One more pic of the Big Stinky.









Thanks again to the Front Range Herfers and all the CS Troop Supporters.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I was going to make a joke about your wife calling you about a "big stinky" but I think I'll just leave that alone...

Great prize. Congrats!

I'm still wanting to see a pic of everyone's cigars all together before they go off to Iraq.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr. Doug said:


> I'm still wanting to see a pic of everyone's cigars all together before they go off to Iraq.


Those pics can be found here

http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/Raffle/gallery.html


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Morning bump. Only 250 more tickets until we meet the minimum. :bl


----------

